# What do I do if power goes out?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm from Ohio and even we are expected to have power outages from hurricane Sandy, I have no generator or anything. What are you supposed to do if your power goes out for a day or even longer?


----------



## GuynVA (Sep 15, 2012)

Lohachata will most likely respond to your question better than I can. Aeration of your tank water is probably the most important thing (at least for a fresh water tank). You can always siphon out a gallon or two of your tank water and pour it back into the tank (creating bubbles of oxygen). I don't know how often you should do that, but if it were me, i would be splashing the water around every two hours or so. Read Lohachata's response to my thread about Power Outage; good advice. Good luck with Hurricane Sandy. 
PS: My advice is for a fresh water tank. I don't know if the same would apply to a salt water tank. I just realized you had a salt water tank so I updated this post. I would wait and see what others have to say about your situation. 
Eric


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Throw blankets over the tank to keep the heat in and just monitor it pretty closely.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fresh or salt...you can add 3 drops of hydrogen peroxide per gallon when you see the fish come to the surface to gasp for air..
add drops and stir a little....
for keeping warm i would take 2 litre bottles or gallon just and fill them with warm water ; then float them in the tanks...


----------

